# Halloween....



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes, this is early. But the woman I live with broke out a bag of costumes and I couldn't help but put some on the dogs. Except....most of them didn't fit lol. Except for these two!!!!

So Murph is gonna be a skunk for halloween 


























And there was even a matching one in a larger size, so Abbie could be one too!











Do you guys have any cute pics of your dogs dressed up for Halloween?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG. I am sitting here just laughing! That is too funny! I love it. Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Meg,

You know what I always thought would be funny? I have a couple all black guys....

I was thinking for Halloween, too bad they don't make a safe dye/paint for Dogs fur. I could just spray a streak down their backs and turn them into Giant skunks :wink::biggrin:

hey, maybe we could invent a safe spray to do this


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Meg,
> 
> You know what I always thought would be funny? I have a couple all black guys....
> 
> ...


Haha!!! They have them for horses, I think....maybe that would work on dogs?

I need to get Murph a good skunk costume. That one was a smidge too small. But I think he looks good as a skunk lol  Need to figure out something for Abbie though  Maybe a dinosaur. Or caterpillar.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG how cute are your pups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: I have halloween costumes for the dogs and pics from last year! Ugh I am though~ bad at posting pics! They are all standing at the front door gee waiting to go out for treats haha!:smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They're adorable! It's so hard to find outfits for big dogs. Chelsy got a bumble bee outfit for Christmas this last year. She didn't go into it willingly and we occasionally put it on her for a laugh now, so she is going to wear it for Halloween this year. Don't have anything for Rocky to wear. Even the coat I got him for winter ended up being too small. Little dogs are a lot easier to play dress up with :smile:


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

These pics are hilarious!! Soooooooooo cute!

Here's one of Brody last year. He was.... um.... not amused. HA.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Omg these are all so adorable! LOL.

Jackson was Cpt. Jack Sparrow.










He looks so thrilled, doesn't he?



















Ah, he's a good sport... look at that smile.









Aaww, now I'm all excited for Halloween. I wonder what Jackson should be this year.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww! They are all so CUTE! And they all look so miserable in their outfits! How do they know they are being dressed up in cute outfits? Could it be because we are laughing our heads off and taking their pictures while we are doing it :biggrin:


----------

